# V-Pump - Submersible Pump - No electric or moving parts



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Tell me this isn't a very good invention, damn us plumbers for not coming up with this idea ourselves.


From the way it looks, it's super simple, and incorporates a jetted nozzle that has the free atmosphere surrounding the tube that allows for a connection to remove water. 

In the process of jetting the water into the tube, it then suctions the water around it that enters into the tube. 


The jury is still out, given it is a new product, and it claims 1200 gallon per hour removal. Equation says 10 parts to 1 part water. 

For light duty use, I've found a million things that DON'T work, so for less than $20 I think it's at least got a chance. 

I would say it needs a stand to support it, so someone could leave it in a spot so it'll work. 

Like they always say; if it is good, someone will steal the idea and try to change it, make money off of it as well. Time will tell. I can see how it works, just curious as to "how" good it works.


Thoughts and Opinons?


----------



## plumb nutz

Probably be handy when power goes out but the need for water limits its use. Wondering how much pressure is required for the device

I've installed 1 water backup pump. Worked ok. Here you have to have a RPZ adding to the cost. I've also wondered if power goes out over an extended period how high the water bill would be.
I guess if .you live on an area that has frequent power outages it would be one avenue to pursue, however think a generator would pay off in the long haul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

This seems to be a sort of take off of those water powered sump pumps. 

People don't mind using water as long as it is comparable to what an electric one will do. That's the difference.

I found out about this through a guy who has his own talk show on the radio. 

His tweet feed had info on it, but no link. I just recently pumped a basement with an electric pump but the danger lurked when the connection to electric pulled into the water.

NOT COOL. The hose got pulled through the window moving the pump where I had set it.


----------



## plumb nutz

If I had 20 bucks to spare is try it, I'm sure I could use it someday


----------



## easttexasplumb

What if there is a water leak, got to turn off the the water, thus no use of a water powered pump.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

easttexasplumb said:


> What if there is a water leak, got to turn off the the water, thus no use of a water powered pump.


 

I would say, unlikely, but anything is possible.

I'm curious if there was resistance (length of hose) connected the discharge of this design greatly affects performance.

Poll so far says 5 people want me to try it and see if it works. I'd like to see more videos of it in action.


----------



## easttexasplumb

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I would say, unlikely, but anything is possible.
> 
> I'm curious if there was resistance (length of hose) connected the discharge of this design greatly affects performance.
> 
> Poll so far says 5 people want me to try it and see if it works. I'd like to see more videos of it in action.


 
Lets just call this exibit A :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Ahhh IC! IC!~


You meant frozen/burst water lines leading to flooding.

Yes, highly probable and that design of pump won't work. Only if you're willing to pull a garden hose from a neighbor's faucet, and that's not happening in the cold.


----------



## Netmouse

> From the way it looks, it's super simple, and incorporates a jetted nozzle that has the free atmosphere surrounding the tube that allows for a connection to remove water.
> 
> In the process of jetting the water into the tube, it then suctions the water around it that enters into the tube.


I was finding information about this V-pump. I'm wondering if you can elaborate more about this pump? It sounds interesting. Have you tried it?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Netmouse said:


> I was finding information about this V-pump. I'm wondering if you can elaborate more about this pump? It sounds interesting. Have you tried it?


 

The product manufacture of V-pump would not respond to my request for the product, as I mentioned I would give my personal review and provide video of the product on youtube so that others can see the product in action.


But when someone refuses to spend a dollar to make ten dollars (knowing that IF the product works, why not put it in the hands of others that can broadcast its value) it instantly throws caution to the wind that obviously there's more to be seen. I explained that I'd give an unbiased review of the product. I made sure that was known.


But, from my observations of their videos:

I notice that the discharge line is always very short. That would indicate that any length of the discharge line creates resistance, thus limiting how effective that pump operates. 

But for the price and the simplicity of the product, it might be a value, to some.

This thread is moving past 600 views and the recent activity will move it on up. But it never goes away for future viewers. 

I was shocked to not get a response from this product manufacture. Every mock example though is revealing that this product has serious limitations, and if they start showing more realistic videos showing water being moved 15-45 feet, not 4-8' like what is being shown... I'm a believer in its value.

The consumer does not want to be tricked into another product that 'does it all' and then realize they still need another product to do the job... and by the way they wasted a lot of water in the process, to add to it. You have to dig hard to find the specifics of this product and what it will do. Not my job to defend or worship its value. I'm a consumer like everyone else and I'm not sold on the product for versatility... and what if that orifice gets clogged? 

That's a consideration if you've got anything but clean water. The sand demonstration was good, but we all know dirt/debri is something that would clog.

I'm always good for an opinion on products in the industry. This product is soon to find out that my opinion is valued as it has been for quite some time across the internet.


----------



## Master Mark

*water operated pumps suck*

the video would not ocme on for me, is this supposed to be a new type of back up water operated pump?? 


well it looks good, but I have had a few people
who owned the water operated back up pumps
get a massively huge water bill becasue they did not know it was running.... I dont care for them at all


----------



## Netmouse

Thanks for the explanation, dunbar.




> well it looks good, but I have had a few people
> who owned the water operated back up pumps
> get a massively huge water bill becasue they did not know it was running.... I dont care for them at all


Right, the amount of water spent on pumping is something to take into consideration.


----------



## plbgbiz

I have an attachment for a pressure washer that works on the same principle.

Moves quite a bit of water but because of the need to have running water to operate, it is very limited. Cool idea, but not practical for me.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I was contacted by V-pump last week, followed up today. 


This thread has over 1204 views. 



They're sending me one to try. I told them I would build a video showing a plumber using their product. 


No bones about it; what you see is what you get when I produce a video on anything I'm demonstrating. 


Curious to know how well it works myself. I'll be sure to post the video on this ongoing thread in the next couple/few weeks.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I was contacted by V-pump last week, followed up today.
> 
> This thread has over 1204 views.
> 
> They're sending me one to try. I told them I would build a video showing a plumber using their product.
> 
> No bones about it; what you see is what you get when I produce a video on anything I'm demonstrating.
> 
> Curious to know how well it works myself. I'll be sure to post the video on this ongoing thread in the next couple/few weeks.


In don't trust anything you say now your bought and paid for 
On the other side is have no objections to being bought if any other manufacturers are reading this is I to will make a video proclaiming their products Awsomeness I even have a tag "proven Brooklyn tough" (trademark pending)


----------



## gear junkie

plbgbiz said:


> I have an attachment for a pressure washer that works on the same principle.
> 
> Moves quite a bit of water but because of the need to have running water to operate, it is very limited. Cool idea, but not practical for me.


Have the same thing, works very well. You can easily make one with a T, couple of reducers and pipe. However, I prefer the commercial model instead.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Product was delivered friday. I think the first test I'd like to try is a clear water backed up floor drain.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> V-PUMP.COM - DEMONSTRATION - VIDEO TWO - YouTube


Penny for your thoughts.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Meh, plastic venturi. I'd rather throw in a sump pump when I need water moved. If no power, that's what generators are for.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I can find a source of water outside quicker than a source of electric, and this device allowed just one connection (hose) to remove the water as it was shooting it across the yard.


As always, cord to the sump pump always requires an extension cord, and most submersible pumps won't pump the floor completely dry unless you can find a spot that is nearly 6" wide, and low enough to catch the majority before it loses prime and just lets the remaining sit there.

This could be set inside the mouth of a floor drain and remove any surface water completely. 

For $20 it does seem to have a value in a simplistic design. 



Saturday, I had a meter pit flooded. Customer tried to start his generator to drag up to the end of the driveway to operate my submersible pump. Most meters are placed in the center of the crock, and most likely the water would of drained to the top of the meter, maybe above with an average pump. 

This device will take down into the dirt itself given its size and the jetting force of the water usually keeps the orifice clean.


----------



## SewerRatz

Here is what I use for meter vaults and things of that sort.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-specialty-cordless-vacuums-dc500.aspx


http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...8-cordless-lithium-ion-wet-dry-vacuum/0780-20


----------



## ChrisConnor

I use one of these for meter boxes and in the ground water line repairs.

I use a truck battery inverter and a sump pump for big holes.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

SewerRatz said:


> Here is what I use for meter vaults and things of that sort.


 
I own many Dewalt products, they wear like iron. Does that setup allow you to bypass the container so you can just blow the water out the exhaust port? 

I for years bought the $19 shop-vac that was really good, electric but they made the container smaller which ruined its value. Constantly taking it apart and the clasps eventually break.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ChrisConnor said:


> I use one of these for meter boxes and in the ground water line repairs.
> 
> I use a truck battery inverter and a sump pump for big holes.


 
I've got one that is made out of 2" PVC. Works well but if you're fighting groundwater that enters back into the pit right away, a lot of work.


----------



## Mississippiplum

ChrisConnor said:


> I use one of these for meter boxes and in the ground water line repairs.
> 
> I use a truck battery inverter and a sump pump for big holes.


I love Those, only 2 moving parts in the whole thing and don't have to worry bout electricity or dragging a garden hose.


----------



## SewerRatz

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I own many Dewalt products, they wear like iron. Does that setup allow you to bypass the container so you can just blow the water out the exhaust port?
> 
> I for years bought the $19 shop-vac that was really good, electric but they made the container smaller which ruined its value. Constantly taking it apart and the clasps eventually break.


Ridgid made a neat little pump that you can hook up to the drain of the wet vac so you can keep on sucking, while the pump moves the water away for ya.


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've got one that is made out of 2" PVC. Works well but if you're fighting groundwater that enters back into the pit right away, a lot of work.



That's when the sump pump and inverter comes out.


----------

